
China passes law requiring tech firms to hand over encryption keys - osolo
http://betanews.com/2015/12/27/china-passes-law-requiring-tech-firms-to-hand-over-encryption-keys/
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion. Are people not worried about this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799477)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799325)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799070)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798168)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787571)

~~~
kbart
I guess it's just nothing new/unexpected.

------
nalck
This is yet another reason why firms ought never hold encryption keys for
customers in the first place. Tarsnap would seem unaffected by this law, for
example.

Of course, there's a hundred other ways this type of legislation poses
problems for an organization, not to mention society in general.

~~~
philipov
I was under the impression that laws that force firms to hand over encryption
keys also force firms to keep encryption keys to be handed over.

